# Mojo critter vs. Other calling decoys



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting a mojo critter but I wanna know what kinda success you guys get with them? I have a edge cottontail rabbit that wobbles around as I call but I have never called in anything do idk how well it works.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Get the mojo they are awesome!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a turkey feather on a stick personally but I have read more positive reviews about the Mojo Critter than any other decoy. Of course, when it is calm, my decoy does not work.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The Mojo is small and works well. I like the fact that it's compact and disassembles to fit in my small gear bag.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I think the Mojo is only $40, but worth every penny. Have had Coyotes and Foxes run right up to it. Definitely keeps the attention away from you.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Where are you putting all of that stuff you are carrying around I have a full pack as it is? Then there are all of the clothing that we have to ware in order to stay warm. This is almost like work without the other people around. I guess there are things that you just got to do.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

knapper said:


> Where are you putting all of that stuff you are carrying around I have a full pack as it is? Then there are all of the clothing that we have to ware in order to stay warm. This is almost like work without the other people around. I guess there are things that you just got to do.


The mojo breaks down and really doesn't take up a lot of room. My backpack is just a normal sized pack (like the size you would have in school), and I easily can fit my Primos Alpha Dogg e-caller, mojo critter, box of bullets, some hand calls, water bottle, and other random items like butt wipe and batteries. It doesn't feel like "too much". I walk about 1/4 to 1/2 mile on every stand with it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> like the size you would have in school


And he can fit his colouring books, dot to dot books and crayons in it too!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang SOS. He's all over you !!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Oh snap! I've been "schooled". Except in the US we don't have "colouring" books.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> Where are you putting all of that stuff you are carrying around I have a full pack as it is? Then there are all of the clothing that we have to ware in order to stay warm. This is almost like work without the other people around. I guess there are things that you just got to do.


We enlist the help of a sherpa....don't you ? Do you carry your own gun as well ? ..... I'm planning a trip with SOS Wednesday..by 11AM I'll be in a long sleeve T-shirt and looking for shade.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> Oh snap! I've been "schooled". Except in the US we don't have "colouring" books.


So what do you have then!?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

knapper said:


> Where are you putting all of that stuff you are carrying around I have a full pack as it is? Then there are all of the clothing that we have to ware in order to stay warm. This is almost like work without the other people around. I guess there are things that you just got to do.


I carry my spitfire, critter, table top tripod, batteries, mag, hand warmers and whatnot in a 10 x 6 x 6 gear bag. My rifle on a sling and a chair in my hand is all I carry.


----------

